# Order management software



## NualaH (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi guys/gals


I hope this is the right section for this question so I'll ask here. I am an accountant for a small ecommerce business and I am having an issue regarding order management for my companies website. Currently we are using two separate web services to facilitate our distribution, one is the website hosted by Volusion and the second one has our orders handled by a separate shipping site. However, when we are managing the orders ourselves we have to go into the system manually and put them all into an excel document. 

As you can imagine this is time consuming and inefficient. We are a small business and get busy around the Christmas season so it's all hands on deck in the hopes of making the business a success. 

My question is; Is there any software you could recommend that would help link the shipping software with the orders made on the website so I would not have to be doing it all manually all the time? 


Something simple would be best as we aren't big enough to hire in our own IT savvy person yet. 

I hope I have explained this understandably and I would really appreciate any advice or information as we are a new business trying to get off the ground. Thanks in advance.

Nuala


----------



## rwd425 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Nuala,

I think I can help, but have a couple more questions first. Is the shipping site you're using a drop shipper? If so, who do you use?

And here's a support article from Volusion Purchase Orders | Volusion Support 

This article explains how to set up purchase orders manually even if you have a drop shipper so when you're managing the orders it should do all the work automatically, rather than you having to do it manually.

I'm not sure if this is the right advice for you, so let me know and I'll offer some different suggestions.


----------



## NualaH (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi rwd425,
Thank you for taking the time to help me with this. 

We aren't actually using drop shipping as the items we sell are handcrafted and customizable. The issue we are having is with managing sales orders from our website and we have to manually put them into an excel file from the website orders that are placed. What we are looking for is a software that would do this automatically for us. I have been looking at the software "ShipStation" but I am unsure if this does what we need.


----------



## rwd425 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah ok that helps.

ShipStation should do exactly what you are looking for then.

Here's the link to their "shipping automation" services Automate Everything | ShipStation

They offer a free trial too so you don't have to sign a contract or pay for anything that doesn't end up working out for you...but shipstation should solve your problems.


----------

